# Legal hunting hours in Georgia?



## KevinK (Mar 20, 2015)

Hello, I am new to hunting Georgia and looked through the hunting regulations forward and backwards. Some of the language is a bit conflicting or unclear. It says that legal hunting hours are 30 minutes before sunrise until 30 minutes after sunset. Does this mean I cannot be in the woods outside of this time or does it mean that I can only take an animal during these hours? Later on it implies that possessing a loaded firearm is considered hunting? If I can't be in the woods until 30 minutes before sunrise that makes things really difficult.


----------



## Bama B (Mar 20, 2015)

You can be in the woods anytime you want. You can only take game between the posted hours.


----------



## KevinK (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick response. What I suspected but didn't want to get a citation.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 23, 2015)

I strongly recommend that you call one of the DNR LE offices to ask such questions, you never know if what you get here is correct or not.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Mar 23, 2015)

yes you can be in the woods, in your hunting spot/blind, gun loaded, calling birds, you just cant pull the trigger till 30 minutes before/after sunrise/sunset. by the way that's not daylight and dark that is the published times of daylight/dark


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 24, 2015)

That's why you don't take advice off of an internet forum.  If you want to be 100% legal, do not load your gun until hunting time for the game your pursuing.  Example: coyotes, anytime day or night.  Deer 30 min before sunrise till 30 min after sunset.  Ducks, 30 min before sunrise UNTIL SUNSET. (not after)


----------

